# THE JOURNEY BEGINS



## rbP NUT (Dec 2, 2003)

i recently purchased a custom built tank to be put in replacement of this tank


----------



## rbP NUT (Dec 2, 2003)

here it is


----------



## rbP NUT (Dec 2, 2003)

so day 1 i had to put my ps in a temp tank, i filled the temp tank with the old tank water, put the plants in and later i had to put gravel in to cover the mirror image as my ps where dashing around on their noses trying to bite their reflection.lol on transport only one p suffered great stress and laying completely on its side and rigid for around 10 minutes, 30mins later they ate a tiger prawn, they seem settled now after putting a little stress coat in.


----------



## rbP NUT (Dec 2, 2003)

i started to give the old stand a lick of paint. when i was younger i was into graff but now im sick of it.lol i also fixed using 2 screws a light reflector and attached a transformer and light tube (48") under the shelf/hood


----------



## rbP NUT (Dec 2, 2003)

as you can see iv drilled 25mm holes for the filter tubes


----------



## Black-Phoenix (Oct 21, 2003)

looking good!


----------



## rbP NUT (Dec 2, 2003)

i then put polystyrene (sp) down so any little bumps wouldnt stress any parts of the glass, i had to cut and piece them together making holes for the filter pipes, they came in pieces of 28.5x30cm and 5mm deep


----------



## rbP NUT (Dec 2, 2003)

and now we have light, the white background really brings the spectrum of the light out


----------



## rbP NUT (Dec 2, 2003)

iv decided to put a bak drop in, iv gone with the tropical backing, i bought 2 but went with this one, it just looks like its straight out the amazon.lol


----------



## rbP NUT (Dec 2, 2003)

another shot of the backing


----------



## rbP NUT (Dec 2, 2003)

i will post more tomorrow, the tank should be going in tonight hopefully, just waiting for a hand with it, its a heavy bugger.lol also i have still to make a few decisions on the decor of it too.


----------



## The Wave (Oct 22, 2003)

It looks like your journey is going well,nice set up m8


----------



## fury (Nov 30, 2003)

shweeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeet! great job


----------



## rbP NUT (Dec 2, 2003)

thanks guys, im just desperately looking for bio balls now, i thought i bought some on line but just got e-mailed some sh*t about them not wanting to deliver to the u.k?lol


----------



## mantis (May 16, 2003)

nice work man


----------



## Bigkrup444 (Oct 6, 2003)

Its lookin good , Hope you everything running soon. Good luck with the rest of the journey.


----------



## No0dles (Dec 16, 2003)

looks great  that's the same backdrop i got! bought it from petsmart


----------



## rbP NUT (Dec 2, 2003)

the tank is in, i had to take the bloody doors off to get the bastard in, it was custom built for a snug fit.


----------



## mantis (May 16, 2003)

that looks good, nice tank, what size?


----------



## rbP NUT (Dec 2, 2003)

i decided to fill it up and check for leaks, put about 20% R/O and rest out of my garden hose, guess what, it poured out a lot of white sediment, its looks like snow.lol im not sure if i shoud let the filters deal with it or drain it again and just re fill from the house tap???


----------



## phil (Feb 15, 2003)

nice tank!!! what size is it?


----------



## rbP NUT (Dec 2, 2003)

BTW the tank is only just under a 100 gallons, i am going to have:

5 3" p.nattereri
1 wet/dry with a eheim 1048 running it.
2 fluval 404s
1 eheim pro2 2026
2 200w tronic heaters
& for deco............







still not sure???


----------



## phil (Feb 15, 2003)

thats a nice filtration setup, you can never overdo it.


----------



## CrocKeeper (Dec 26, 2003)

Very nice set-up and tank, I like the dimensions....and the backing should be smoking after the fish are in it!


----------



## jackburton (Nov 25, 2003)

looks very nice.......... bouncer .lol


----------



## rbP NUT (Dec 2, 2003)

jackburton said:


> looks very nice.......... bouncer .lol


 cheers johny v :rasp:


----------



## jackburton (Nov 25, 2003)

lol post whore.........thats true lol (jonny v HA HE )


----------



## rbP NUT (Dec 2, 2003)

jackburton said:


> lol post whore.........thats true lol (jonny v HA HE )


 intellectual whore, get it right.lol any way stop de railing my thread johny.lmao


----------



## Bigkrup444 (Oct 6, 2003)

Great looking setup!!! Cant wait to see it completed


----------



## Genin (Feb 4, 2003)

looks awesome so far, it will be incredible when it's completed.

Joe


----------



## rbP NUT (Dec 2, 2003)

thanks alot guys








still plenty more pics to come and step by step commentary.


----------



## Seany B (Dec 12, 2003)

I really like your setup. I wish I had it. What are the dimensions of that tank?? How much was it for a custom tank?


----------



## Scooby (Dec 25, 2003)

omg props on the new tank its PHAT!!!!!!!!


----------



## rbP NUT (Dec 2, 2003)

the tank dimensions are as follows:
48x22x22
i paid 215 uk pound sterling so that is on avg $387, tanks over here a very expensive but its got to be done








today im gonna drain the tank completely and add a living peat bed and cover it in gravel. i will post pics


----------



## DiXoN (Jan 31, 2003)

very nice rpbnut cant wait till its finished
dixon


----------



## rbP NUT (Dec 2, 2003)

added new water and 3 types of gravel:
the top consists of pebbles, of sizes: very small & medium ( i thought this would give it more of a natural look)

bottom layer: this is very special, it is minerally and biologically enhanced, it comes in bags of 20lb and is soaked in water with BWE. it is for plant growth and tank cycling, this too is bi-modal(2 sizes) i also love the colour. wait and see :rasp:


----------



## rbP NUT (Dec 2, 2003)

another, the water is still very cloudy but dont worry give it a couple of days


----------



## rbP NUT (Dec 2, 2003)

close ups of the gravel for you guys


----------



## rbP NUT (Dec 2, 2003)

gravel lay out, soon i will be planting it and adding some woods


----------



## rbP NUT (Dec 2, 2003)

i got 2 more shots for you of the gravel, im going to heavily plant this tank, adding Co2 and hardy plants, i got so much more to do with this tank its unreal.lol


----------



## rbP NUT (Dec 2, 2003)

last one.lol


----------



## FuZZy (Apr 18, 2003)

Hard work pays off. Looks like you spent a little time fixing the shelf up and it looks good. Your tanks looks good also. Look forward to seeing it once the water clears up and you got your ps in it.


----------



## rbP NUT (Dec 2, 2003)

my sump, empty i had to do so much work to it, i got it free and there was all sorts of parts missing, it even had 2 gaping holes as out lets. this is all slowly coming together for me


----------



## rbP NUT (Dec 2, 2003)

my overflow, empty. now this was a real bastard! because it had u.s bits on it, no pipe would fit proparly, also i had to shorten the saddle because the u-bend pipe wouldnt fit due to a suppert strut, so out came the hacksaw and file, i took 1/2" off.


----------



## rbP NUT (Dec 2, 2003)

the water has cleared up a little too.


----------



## rbP NUT (Dec 2, 2003)

more tank pics


----------



## rbP NUT (Dec 2, 2003)

another


----------



## rbP NUT (Dec 2, 2003)

overflow in action, please tell me if anything doesnt look right, not sure how its ment to run?


----------



## rbP NUT (Dec 2, 2003)

no bio balls but barrels


----------



## rbP NUT (Dec 2, 2003)

my eheim 1048 pump 600/lph in the sump with a bag of coral to increase ph and kh


----------



## rbP NUT (Dec 2, 2003)

filtration in process


----------



## rbP NUT (Dec 2, 2003)

my ins and outs:

in/out eheim 2026 pro 2
out wet/dry
in/out fluval 404

another fluval 404 is going on the other side on introduction of the fish


----------



## rbP NUT (Dec 2, 2003)

today i added a piece of bog wood, and planted half my tank, i also added some slate.


----------



## rbP NUT (Dec 2, 2003)

i have only planted half the tank because i plan to add another larger piece of bog wood, as well as the remainder of my plants in the other tank.


----------



## rbP NUT (Dec 2, 2003)

the slate with some wierd looking plants i liked.


----------



## rbP NUT (Dec 2, 2003)

and finally the long awaited bio spira from you guys in the U.S (thanks!lol) and 30 rip off feeders, only good thing about them, not one has ick or looks ill.


----------



## jackburton (Nov 25, 2003)

looking good bouncer boy hard work gone in nice 1 itll pay off


----------



## rbP NUT (Dec 2, 2003)

"bouncer boy" lmao, cheers johny v.lol :rasp:


----------



## The Wave (Oct 22, 2003)

Looks very nice man,can't wait to see with your p's in it


----------



## kouma (Sep 1, 2003)

nice, very nice indeed.


----------



## StuartDanger (Aug 7, 2003)

rbp nut, what p's u puttin in there? where abouts are you in the uk?

stuart


----------



## rbP NUT (Dec 2, 2003)

spiderman2099uk said:


> rbp nut, what p's u puttin in there? where abouts are you in the uk?
> 
> stuart


 im in west london mate, i have 5 baby reds in temporary accomadation at the momement.

p.s i liked the pics.lmao


----------



## DiXoN (Jan 31, 2003)

its looking awesome keep on adding the pics.
nice one
dixon


----------



## FuZZy (Apr 18, 2003)

looks very nice.


----------



## Misbehavin (Jan 3, 2004)

very nice
u are one lucky SOB


----------



## Bigkrup444 (Oct 6, 2003)

Looks Awesome







You did a great job on the setup great work








Post some pics when you get your P's in there!


----------



## rbP NUT (Dec 2, 2003)

i put the p's in the other day, i also added a little black water extract


----------



## khuzhong (Apr 11, 2003)

wow.. good work man.


----------



## rbP NUT (Dec 2, 2003)

another


----------



## rbP NUT (Dec 2, 2003)

inside


----------



## micus (Jan 7, 2004)

nice man i like how its kinda inclosed i also like giving the p's the serve yourself buffet of goldies


----------



## andymel (Oct 27, 2003)

Very nice tank. Good work. Keep it up.


----------



## rbP NUT (Dec 2, 2003)

thanks guys


----------



## The Wave (Oct 22, 2003)

That is truly awesome,you gave me a







on my tank,but you deserve a





















for all the work and time it took to do this,and the time for the pic's,but you better watch out feeding fish to your p's,you may end up in jail


----------



## rbP NUT (Dec 2, 2003)

physco 1 said:


> That is truly awesome,you gave me a
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 damn i forgot about that







quick *_hides all the evidance* the pictures where photoshoped to add the feeders.lol
thanks for all the posotive remarks guys







_


----------



## Husky_Jim (May 26, 2003)

Beautifull tank man!!!
Keep up the good work!!!









only obsarvation i wanna make is that those "Drakena" plants are *NOT* for aquarium!!!!They are only for terrariums!!!
It's better to remove them before they rot!They are not good cause they also create much algae.....

Jim


----------



## camotekid (Sep 21, 2003)

I'm sure you found your whole week just staring at your new setup. Nice work!


----------



## rbP NUT (Dec 2, 2003)

husky_jim said:


> Beautifull tank man!!!
> Keep up the good work!!!
> 
> 
> ...


 im pretty sure all the plants are for aquariums, i bought them all after months of trying out different plants to see which grew the best, i found all these plants root very nicely, but im curious to know which plant you are reffering too as im not one to name plants?


----------

